# Plant ID?



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone can ID the broad leafed plant on the left/middle side of my tank (there's 2 plants, one on either side of the big holey rock). When I bought it from Rogers they said it came in as giant anubias or something like that but they said it was mislabeled and they weren't sure what it was. It's definitely a stem plant and not a rhizome plant so it's unlikely it is an Anubias. It's doing well in my tank with lots of new leafs/growth.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Anubias lanceolata to me.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow that does look exactly like it.. It looked like a stem root system and not a rhizome. I should pull them up and check them out again. How should they be planted? Right now I just have them buried in the sand like a stem plant and I'm getting lots of new growth.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never grown them before, but I would imagine it is an epiphytic species like all other Anubias.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

